# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  ഒരു  വിഷുകവിത

## kandahassan

*  വിഷുകവിത


*


വീണ്ടും വിഷുക്കാലം വന്നെത്തി 
വീണ്ടും  നല്ലൊരു പൂക്കാലവും
പൊൻ ചെമ്പകം പൂത്ത നാട്ടുവഴിയിൽ 
മേടക്കാറ്റിൻ ദലമർമരം 


വര്ണതേരിൻ ചിറകുമായി 
വർണങ്ങൾ ഏറെ വിതറി നിന്നു
മേടമൊരു ഉത്സവ കാലമല്ലോ 
മുറ്റത്ത്* മത്താപ്പ് വിരിയും കാലം 


നെയ്തലാമ്പൽ പൂത്ത പാടമുണ്ട്
നെന്മണി ഒഴിഞ്ഞ കാലം വിഷു 
കളകളം ഒഴുകും അരുവികളും 
കൂകു പാടും കുയിലുകളും 


കൂവള ചില്ലയിൽ കണ്ട കിളി 
ഏതോ പഴംപാട്ട് പാടിയെന്നോ 
അതേറ്റു പാടിയ കുഞ്ഞിക്കിളി 
മാമ്പഴ കാലത്തിനു മാറ്റ് കൂട്ടി 


ദേശാടന പക്ഷി എത്തുമുന്പേ
നാടിനും നാട്ടാർക്കും ഉത്സവമായി 
വീണ്ടും വിഷുക്കാലം വന്നെത്തി 
വീണ്ടും  നല്ലൊരു പൂക്കാലവും...

----------


## Gafoorkadosth



----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *  വിഷുകവിത
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> വീണ്ടും വിഷുക്കാലം വന്നെത്തി 
> വീണ്ടും  നല്ലൊരു പൂക്കാലവും
> പൊൻ ചെമ്പകം പൂത്ത നാട്ടുവഴിയിൽ 
> ...


kollam kandaa... ithinte vrithavum alankaravum okke onnu paranje...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *  വിഷുകവിത
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> വീണ്ടും വിഷുക്കാലം വന്നെത്തി 
> വീണ്ടും  നല്ലൊരു പൂക്കാലവും
> പൊൻ ചെമ്പകം പൂത്ത നാട്ടുവഴിയിൽ 
> ...


kollam kandaa... ithinte vrithavum alankaravum okke onnu paranje...

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## baadshahmian

:Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:   :Yahbuhuha:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Thnku:   :Thnku:   :Thnku:

----------


## kallan pavithran

puthiyathonnumilleee

----------


## Don Mathew

2015 ileku kavitha onnum ille... :Nea:

----------


## kandahassan

> puthiyathonnumilleee


ippol novel concentrate cheyyuvaanu ...brahmagiri thaazhvarayil complete cheyyanam ...athinu shesham oru surprise project und  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> 2015 ileku kavitha onnum ille...


Situation othu vannal puthiya kavitha ezhuthum ...ippol manassu shoonyamaanu ...shoonyathil ninnum oru vari polum ezhuthan kazhiyilla ..munpokke kuttikaattilum kulakadavilum malamukalilum poyi irikkumaayirunnu appol puthiya aashayangal kittumaayirunnu ...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Situation othu vannal puthiya kavitha ezhuthum ...ippol manassu shoonyamaanu ...shoonyathil ninnum oru vari polum ezhuthan kazhiyilla ..munpokke kuttikaattilum kulakadavilum malamukalilum poyi irikkumaayirunnu appol puthiya aashayangal kittumaayirunnu ...


ippo ebdaane?? kulavum malayum onnum illee

----------


## Kuttichathan

:Hahaaa:  :Hahaaa:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


Raktha chaamundeshwari manthram uruvittu ninne Njan pidichu kettum .....Ente adimayaakkum  :Kettoda:

----------


## kandahassan

> ippo ebdaane?? kulavum malayum onnum illee


Nagara valkaranathinteyum vyavasaya valkaranathinteyum péril Manushyan prakrthiye chooshanam cheyyunnu  :Angry: 

Kaadevide Makkale
Koodevide makkale
Kaattu pooncholayude 
Neerevide makkale

 :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## maryland

> Nagara valkaranathinteyum vyavasaya valkaranathinteyum péril Manushyan prakrthiye chooshanam cheyyunnu 
> 
> Kaadevide Makkale
> Koodevide makkale
> Kaattu pooncholayude 
> Neerevide makkale

----------


## teegy

kollaaam..........

----------


## kandahassan

> kollaaam..........


 :Thnku:  teegy

----------


## veiwer

kandahassan 

chembakavum ee samayathano pookkunnathu

----------


## renjuus

Kollaaam...... :Clap:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollaaam......


 :Thnku:  renjuus

----------


## Naradhan

> kandahassan 
> 
> chembakavum ee samayathano pookkunnathu


Kadhayil chodyamilla mr ..  :Kettoda:

----------

